# Checkering



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone do checkering? I'm looking for advice on the various tools manufacturers out there. I want to try my hand at refreshing the checkering on an old rifle I picked u a while back. It's ratty, and I think it has been refinished as the diamonds are flat topped....I'd say about half the height is gone. Since it's old, no harm if it doesn't turn out nice.


----------



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a similar interest and would like to know what responses you get. I assume you have seen the youtube videos on checkering, but none I watched identified specific tools needed to start nor quality vs **** manufacturers. There are several books I found -- Checkering and Carving of Gunstocks by Monty Kennedy is one that might help. If you run across any tools for sale please let et me know. Maybe we can share.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Check the checkering tools from Midway


----------

